# 20101 tiguan 2.0t P0299



## esdd67 (Jun 17, 2015)

Help! P0299 code shows up on fourth or fifth restart after reset. Diverter valve, N75 valve, pcv / oil separator, boost pressure sensor have all been replaced by dealer, now wants to replace turbo for about $3000. I have pressure tested system and holds 10 psi so no leaks in piping. When i reset the fault the car runs good for about 3 or 4 starts then sets fault again, on the run when the fault sets, the engine run rough unless in boost. Mileage with the cel off is about 23.5, and drops to 18 when the cel is on. Where do i look next? After $1500 to the dealer and still not fixed i refuse to believe that there is a turbo problem.


----------



## pdieker (Aug 10, 2015)

*I have the exact same problem*



esdd67 said:


> Help! P0299 code shows up on fourth or fifth restart after reset. Diverter valve, N75 valve, pcv / oil separator, boost pressure sensor have all been replaced by dealer, now wants to replace turbo for about $3000. I have pressure tested system and holds 10 psi so no leaks in piping. When i reset the fault the car runs good for about 3 or 4 starts then sets fault again, on the run when the fault sets, the engine run rough unless in boost. Mileage with the cel off is about 23.5, and drops to 18 when the cel is on. Where do i look next? After $1500 to the dealer and still not fixed i refuse to believe that there is a turbo problem.


Hi,
I have the exact same problem with my 2010 VW Tiguan SEL. The first time the P0299 code came up, the VW dealership replace the Turbo Cut Off Valve and the 4 Ignition Coils. I paid just over $1,000 for the repair. That was last year in September at 59,500 miles. Now I got the same error code again in July at 66900 miles (after just 7000 miles) an now the VW dealership tells me I need a new turbo for $3,370!!!
How did you proceed with your issue? I will not accept the fact that I need to get a new turbo. This was my last VW I bought, I better go back to Japanese cars with which I had only great experience.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, please post an autoscan.
However, replace or repair the diverter valve or wastegate solenoid.
Thanks n stop regretting brothers it's makes reluctant to replying u.

VW Bora V5, AGZ, 99, 5speed Manual Tranny.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*post autoscan with log of*

post autoscan with the log include the following 
MVB 32 f1 f2 
and 
boost actual with boost specified and engine load graphed at WOT wide open throttle from stop up hill over 4k rpm 


if MVB 32 values are within +/- 3% from zero AND boost actual can not match boost specified then 
yes 
very likely you do need a turbo 

also post
the mvb 106 values mvb 093 and 094 values which are hi side fuel pressure and cam timing error and cam timing test results 

if 
there is no problem found when you get to here 
graph knock retard per cylinder mvb 20 all 4 at wot 
post all results 

this is your car , YOU need to do the heavy lifting


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*graphed boost actual and boost specified*

this is how you do it 
with VCDS 
graph it 

this shows a bad turbo on a common rail TDi at WOT 

note that boosT actual can not match boost specified
if you have a similar result BUT your MVB 32 F1 or F2 is high , near 12% add then you have a duct leak somewhere 

time for some heavy lifting 








[/url]2011 VW JETTA CJAA BOOST SPEC green W ACT yellow -1885 mile- by mike of the mountain, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## esdd67 (Jun 17, 2015)

Actually a bad turbo. The linkage pivot point between the waste gate actuator and the waste gate crank arm had worn through. Dealer knew this but dragged out the situation. I managed to get a refund of the labor from the dealer by calling the BBB and VW. I replaced the turbo myself with a low milage salvage unit off of ebay for $180. and the cost of the gaskets. I now am back to the original problem that was beginning before the p0299 faults. I have an intermittent rough idle and a bad stumble / miss / surge between 1800 and 2400 rpm. This is most notable uphill right before a downshift.
Car now has new turbo, boost relief valve, new boost control valve, pressure sensor, oil separator pcv, plugs, and audi coil packs.

Any thoughts where to look next. I am thinking intake flappers.


----------

